# Natural finish for oak dining table



## tcamp (15 Jan 2006)

I'd be very grateful for any suggestions on a finish for an oak dining table. Ideally I'd like something that stands up to wine / food spills.

The table is a fairly simple, modern design so I don't really want to add any colour to the finish i.e. I don't want to give it an antique look.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!

Tim


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Jan 2006)

Tim,
Welcome to the forum. A product called Patina is well recommended around here as being easy to apply and providing a good, very durable finish. Screwfix sell it as do a few more specialised decorator's merchants.

See this thread and Deedee's website for more:-

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... =8052#8052
http://www.geocities.com/dedeeswoodwork ... ojects.htm


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jan 2006)

Hi Tim, wlecome

I bought some Patina on Chris's recommendation and I use it almost exclusively on Oak and Ash now. Lovely finish


----------



## tcamp (16 Jan 2006)

Thanks very much Chris & Tony. Next stop, the screwfix web site.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## tcamp (17 Jan 2006)

I've used Patina on an offcut and the finish is very good. However I've realised that oak has a very open grain and I'm thinking if I will need something to fill the grain to avoid stains on the table top.

I'm a complete novice on wood finishing, but I've read on a few web sites of "grain filler" which is apparently used for this purpose. The order of application would seem to be 1) sanding sealer, 2) grain filler & 3) Patina. Does this sound sensible? Does anyone know how I select a sealer & grain filler which will be compatible with Patina?

Many thanks for any suggestions,

Tim


----------



## dedee (18 Jan 2006)

Tim, 
each to his own of course but when I finished my table top I did not use any grain filler. I like the feel of the grain through the finish and it has shown no sign of staining - although since the kids arrived it is now covered most of the time :lol: 

Others here are better placed to advise on grain fillers I have never used them.

Andy


----------



## dedee (18 Jan 2006)

Tim,
I also meant to say that Patina is pretty bullet proof. I challenge you to find a household product that would stain it.

Andy


----------



## tcamp (18 Jan 2006)

Andy,

Thanks for your comments. I would be very happy NOT to go to the bother of using a grain filler, so that's good news. However I'm always happy to rise to a challenge, so I'll try some red wine and coffee on my offcut!

Thanks again,

Tim


----------

